# 2016



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Just made homemade pizza with the last of my morels.  what's everyone think this year will do? Been an odd winter!! Haven't had many cold days n no snow n LOTS of rain. Can't wait to get in the woods!!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

That sounds delicious. I can't wait to get into the woods also! Counting down the days to spring. 
https://days.to/spring/2016
I hoping for a good year. Trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## roam in loam (Jan 31, 2016)

How do you store morels r so long if you are lucky enough to find some.

\Total newby.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Dehydrated!! I've tried different ways of freezing. Just not as good as fresh. Dehydrated don't make good for the typical frying but they work great for cooking with.


----------



## roam in loam (Jan 31, 2016)

In one of dehydrators like used for jerky? 
Do you just soak to use for pizza etc.?

Thanks for your input. I am sort a forager, but have not hunted for hobies before (successfully). Scrounged around for sassafras, elderberries, poke salat, various stages of cattails, passion flowers, green hickory for smoking - stuff like that.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes on the dehydrator. I just throw them in with the meat n other stuff when I'm cooking. No soaking. I've tried to soak n fry but not too good. They turn out alright sauteing in butter. But I throw them in all kinds of meals. You can also just crumble them up and use like a seasoning.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

It's getting close. Lots of trees blooming!! I think it might be a couple weeks early this year. Haven't had much of a winter, don't know if that will help or hurt.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Glassman,

Depends a lot on whether you get a deep freeze after they get going. Chances are when starting early that heat won't be the reason they quit producing. 

Good luck ShroomMate!

Mitch


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

first finds in OK. today!!!!!!!! going out tomorrow.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

GOOD LUCK!!! Posts pictures of your finds PLEASE.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Early spring this year. I think ours will be a week or two earlier than last season. I got my first ones last year in the first week of April, so I expect my area in NW Arkansas to start around the last two weekends in March. I keep seeing folks post pics of tiny morel babies in southern Oklahoma. I am considering looking near Texarkana to see if I see any. Man, I wouldn't pick those babies they keep posting. Let those babies grow! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm hoping all the old morels I came across last year that I crumbled (large yellows bigger than my hand) and spread will pay off this year. Happy &amp; safe hunting to you all. Watch out for those slithering reptiles and be sure to spray for ticks. Wishing you all a bountiful season.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

GEAR UP ! ITS ALMOST SEASON !

Here is a link to the shop, This new camo is being displayed on a brand new material. It is a Micro Polyester Mesh - Spore Friendly ! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/271436227/morel-spore-friendly-mesh-bag-hardwood?ref=shop_home_active_1

This camo is also available in my double panel nylon Heavy Duty Mesh bags. Maximum size is 12 x 18.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I hate it when you log in to a message board and the only reply is from a damned spammer.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

He was selling bags with pictures of morels on the bag. Because that is exactly what every secretive morel hunter wants.... To be carrying around a bag with a picture of morels on it. Real discrete. Market research is your friend testicle bag


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL. He's spamming all the message boards.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

well went out this morning.nothing yet in the closest spots. every thing is looking close though. i'm thinking next week after the warmer temps should be on!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

First one!!!2016 new spot. Only found one, but they are starting


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't get the pic to post here, but it's on morels. Com FB


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

2016 first one


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

What county did you find it in? Just wondering where Marion county stands. Thanks


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Montgomery county


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you very much for your response. Good luck to you.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

found our new record "smalls" today. wish i could get pics to load on here! i put them on this site's facebook page


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you use photobucket?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I went out looking today. Still nothing. I saw that someone in Baxter County has also found some. I'm in between Montgomery &amp; Baxter County. I did however find ticks lol


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

No I don't use photo bucket. But I have figured out how to do this. Click the link https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5TjJnZgenUHRTJsSXUxTEg3TlU


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Smalls


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Idk it worked on the other one. Now it's not


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Idk it worked on the other one. Now it's notSmalls


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I give up!!!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I was told to use photobucket.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I believe that's the only way.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

well its not looking too good for me this year. drove to the honey hole today.very sad!!!! its been under water so bad that nothing is growing {as far as under brush} all the trees are right.even better then around here which is about 60 miles south of my spot. we did find one up on the hill top but it was all dried out. checked the spot here by the house where i found the one last sunday and found 2 more but they were only about 3/4" and dried out. hoping those itty bitty ones we found wensday will make it through these cold temps coming.maybe things will get better. may have to plan a trip to my spot over in oklahoma.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

It's still early. We're finding Black Morels under wild cherry trees and just one single Yellow Morel. None of the Ash has budded yet. I think the warm weather has cause them to fruit a little early in some locations but the regular season has not started good yet.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Don't be discouraged glassman, I believe the best is yet to come.


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm coming to Heber springs thur,gonna scour the earth even tho weather looks disagreeable,glassman,im also a glassman n avid Hunter,anybody want to hook up n hunt 913 660 4670


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

hey yendor where you from? what kind of glass work you do?


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I live in k.c,in in little rock right now n headed back towards Heber springs,just looked in the bottoms,no luck but ramps,headed to the hills


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

well went n looked at the lil ones we found last wend. they haven't grown much,but found more!!! had to pick 2 that were only about 2 1/2" they were right in the middle of the trail(mountain bike) hope they get bigger this week. i guess we will be looking new spots in the morning good luck yall n God bless!!!!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1478737049005422?view=permalink&amp;id=1714311425447982


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jean Marie, use. the HTML Code on Photo bucket.


----------



## sunam73 (Apr 10, 2014)

NWA/Benton county. Found 28 today. Small to medium yellows, several starting to dry. Brings us to 52 so far. We need a good rain!


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## thepopeoffun (Apr 5, 2016)

NWA/Washington county. This is my first year hunting morels. I grew up with my dad telling stories about them, but I've never gone myself. Or tasted one, dor that matter! 

Slogged around in the woods for a few hours and found this tiny guy. Nothing else! Working on learning Ash and Elm trees. Need to find someone to point them out in person!


----------



## jpws (Apr 5, 2016)

is now the time?? I've never done it before, but i have many many many monster Sycamores on my place.


----------



## jpws (Apr 5, 2016)

is now the time in Benton County?? I've never done it before, but i have many many many monster Sycamores on my place.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I say it wouldn't hurt to look. I'm finding them in Marion County already. Not many but they are up. Good luck to you.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunam73 is in Benton County and he is finding them already. See previous posts.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey mushroom mentor...I watched your video, and you and your wife seem nice but...your totally wrong and need to find A mentor of your own! Your tree identification is so wrong, I don't know if your trying to intentionally mislead others...you should really remove your video until you guys get your facts straight


----------



## flyntmtn (Mar 30, 2015)

mushroom mentor...I watched the video as well and those are cottonwoods, not elms. Cottonwoods are obviously good for morels. Otherwise, I found the video entertaining and educational for a newbee. Love seeing you take your dog along....I'm still working on training my canine to sniff em out for me!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice concept mushroom mentor. But nope, not elm trees. 
http://www.openelm.org.im/identifying-elms/


----------

